# New Trailer Setup Pics



## notesMN

Here are a few pics of the new trailer setup so far. 6x12 v-nose Went with a totally removable shelf in the front to make better use of the space and still be able to get 4-wheeler in and be able to move around in the trailer. Just threw in some full-body bags to show (4dz) Also made a little cutout on side door so you can actually stand up inside and load or unload stuff on the shelf.


----------



## 123kidd

Looks nice, but I have a few questions:

Do you hook up the wheeler to the trailer and pull the it into the field? So you can't drive into the fields with your vehicle?

Or are you using this more as a enclosed 4 wheeler trailer?


----------



## notesMN

The pics don't show all the gear we bring depending on the season etc. We can stuff in a few more dozen FB decoys, a couple doz. FB Duck decoys, hundreds of sillosock decoys in SilloGuard holders, blinds etc. We usually drive into the fields with the truck pulling the trailer and use the 4-wheeler as a quick way to move between our set-up and vehicles so we can park a good distance from our set-up. If I'm spring snow goose hunting the wheeler is usually a MUST since we're dealing with snow and/or a lot of muddy conditions. The quad and a big sled makes getting blinds, hundreds of decoys, e-callers etc. etc. into the field a heck of a lot easier than carrying everything when we can't drive both truck and trailer into the fields If I can't drive the truck into the fields because of conditions, there's no way I'd try pulling the trailer with the four-wheeler either. That's just a stuck in the mud scenario for sure-


----------



## Doc_11

Where did you get that Fuse/switch panel?

I've been looking everywhere for that exact same thing. I can find the actual panel, but I can't find the box for it.


----------



## notesMN

Doc_11-

I got the panel on e-bay from bustermarine for about$35. The box was about $6 at Radioshack. The Panel fit in there perfectly!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

very nice setup, very neat and clean


----------



## rob_in_mn

Great setup! 
I purchased an ATV over the summer, I think I'm going to have to do an overhaul on the trailer before our trip to Canada this year. I might have to copy a few of your ideas. I've attached a picture of my setup as it is right now.
How are you getting the ATV in and out right now? I'm guessing you use the remote winch to get it in the last couple feet.


----------



## notesMN

rob_in_mn said:


> Great setup!
> I purchased an ATV over the summer, I think I'm going to have to do an overhaul on the trailer before our trip to Canada this year. I might have to copy a few of your ideas. I've attached a picture of my setup as it is right now.
> How are you getting the ATV in and out right now? I'm guessing you use the remote winch to get it in the last couple feet.
> 
> I actually just drive it up until the headlight is right in front of the top shelf. Then I just slide the rear so it's over all the way to the wall. Hook up the back on the e-Track and then winch it a bit on the front e-Track. Works good. Let me know if you have any questions on how I did the rest, be more than happy to give you info-


----------



## Kelly Hannan

where did you get the cargo net that holds the bags on the shelf


----------



## notesMN

I got the cargo nets at Northern Tool. I believe they were like $10 a piece. They come with big clunky plastic hooks on them which I removed and replaced with some .99 caribiners from the hardware store. Works much better. Screwed some closed eye hooks into the top and side walls and clipped them on there. easy, quick and simple.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Looks nice, Thanks


----------



## honkquackbang14

to notesMN,
great looking setup but have a question. did you mount all your brackets to the existing wall of your trailer or did you put up another sheet of plywood to mount to and if so hod did you install that second sheet?


----------



## notesMN

honkquackbang14 said:


> to notesMN,
> great looking setup but have a question. did you mount all your brackets to the existing wall of your trailer or did you put up another sheet of plywood to mount to and if so hod did you install that second sheet?


honkquackbang14-

I actually drilled the e-tracking right into the wall studs (steel) The plywood and braces alone would be too much weight to chance drilling into plywood alone. I did not add any wood to the trailer walls, it's just the thin paneling that usually comes standard for interior trailer walls. I would not suggest doing anything but drilling into the actual wall studs/trailer frame for any load bearing items. I went with the e-track route so I can remove all the shelving etc. to use as an open enclosed trailer when needed. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions on how I set up my rig-

Matt


----------



## beealarmed

Hello I am proud to say I am modeling my ne trailer off your design. I was hoping you could upload a few more photos of the underside of the shelf. Particulary the framing. I was alaso hoping you had a few more picks of the trailer geared up to see how tou have it organized when half and fully loaded...Thanks a lot>

I really appreciate it.


----------



## notesMN

beealarmed said:


> Hello I am proud to say I am modeling my ne trailer off your design. I was hoping you could upload a few more photos of the underside of the shelf. Particulary the framing. I was alaso hoping you had a few more picks of the trailer geared up to see how tou have it organized when half and fully loaded...Thanks a lot>
> 
> I really appreciate it.


I'll try to get some more photos up for you in the next couple days. It's worked really well for me so far this year. A couple trips up to Canada already and hunting around home. Liking the set up so far!


----------



## beealarmed

Thanks a lot. I will be picking up the last of the materials to finish today. I am excited to get the project started and more important in the field. :beer:


----------



## Bauer

Awesome set up, I just purchased a new 6x12 yesterday and am trying to figure out wiring for some new lights. SO I have a few questions.

Where did you purchase the flood lights, and did they come with the magnets?

Also where did you get the flush mount receptacle for attaching the external 110v power?

Thanks alot! :thumb:


----------



## notesMN

Bauer said:


> Awesome set up, I just purchased a new 6x12 yesterday and am trying to figure out wiring for some new lights. SO I have a few questions.
> 
> Where did you purchase the flood lights, and did they come with the magnets?
> 
> Also where did you get the flush mount receptacle for attaching the external 110v power?
> 
> Thanks alot! :thumb:


Bauer- I've tried many floods out there from Northern Tool etc., but the ones I settled on came from Mills Fleet Farm. I think they are the best for the money (about $15 ea). Go with the Trapazoid lights instead of Flood lights for a wider reaching beam. The magnets were added with a bolt and nut and were purchased from Northern Tool. I think they are like 50lb magnets or more. I'd go with the strongest you can. Depending on your trailer, you have to remember that the magnets will only work on the steel parts; frame etc. Aluminum=not so good

The flush mounted receptacle for plugging in land line power came from Fleet Farm as well, but any Marine store should carry these. They're made for boats. Hope this helps and stay tuned cause I'm trying to get some more pics up here for a few guys but have been too busy duck hunting to get them up here! Soon tho- Good luck


----------

